# Photo Studio



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

One of our new rooms this year is a photo studio. We did this gag years ago when we did home parties each Halloween. Whenever a new guest arrived at the party, they had to get their picture taken in an electric chair I made. Simple enough&#8230;and EVERYBODY fell for it. Yes, we really took pictures, but the chair had three long legs, and one rear leg was just a tad shorter. When someone first sat down it was fine, but after coaxing them to sit back to get a good picture, the short leg rocked and made contact to a switch that was wired to an ahooga Horn bolted directly under the seat bottom. So you not only got the LOUD blast of the horn, but quite a tingling in your butt. Anyway, long story short, we are doing a similar thing this year at the haunt. A group enters this room and the actor chooses one to take the seat with the rest gathered directly behind them for a group photo. The actor goes under the hood of the camera, hits a switch to turn on strobe and horn. But we do that whole Victorian theme sort of deal&#8230;.so here's the camera I made. The tripod legs that are made from three wooden crutches, so you can get the scale of the camera. A real camera will be hidden inside the bellows to capture the action.

Mechs 10 :: Camera2.jpg picture by Namnori - Photobucket

Mechs 10 :: Camera3.jpg picture by Namnori - Photobucket

Mechs 10 :: Camerawithlegs.jpg picture by Namnori - Photobucket


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

that is a sweet looking camera very cool


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i really love it!


----------

